# ? Appy X Welsh Conformation ?



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

*My 5 month old filly, Star. Please tell me whether or not she will be suitable for Endurance and please crit. her Conformation (though it might be hard as she is not fully matured yet) All comments are welcome, even ones saying how cute she is, and ones asking questions!  Thanks*


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

we'll need photos to critique


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> we'll need photos to critique


* Photos are now attached, I forgot to add them when I first posted .*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The photos you attached are nice but you'll want to get better shots. Right now we can only tell you that you have a cute baby.

We need square shots of front and back, plus both sides. With the black background, not much can be seen.  She is cute though.


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> The photos you attached are nice but you'll want to get better shots. Right now we can only tell you that you have a cute baby.
> 
> We need square shots of front and back, plus both sides. With the black background, not much can be seen.  She is cute though.


 *Thanks . I'm gonna get some more photos tommorow but right now those are the only ones I have, sorry :-|.*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Honestly, dear, it is really too young to make very good predictions on whether your filly will be good at any one discipline or not.
Just share the pics for the enjoyment of her being cute and let that be enough. You don't realize, perhaps, how very quickly her babyhood will pass. Enjoy it while it lasts. It'll be a long time before you are doing any endurance riding. 
Oh, and she is extrememly cute!


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks! If anybody here is interested in buying her, please PM me.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I so ould bvuy her but mum would kill me XD I love appywelsh x's


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You can't get an accurate critique on a horse's conformation until they're at least two because they change so much before then. In the future, try to take pictures of the horse directly from the side, with all four feet square and balanced, and no funny angles or craned necks. It makes it much easier to see the horse's structure ;-)

Good luck with her, she sure is a cutie.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

welshrider1904 said:


> Thanks! If anybody here is interested in buying her, please PM me.


Where are you located
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lucky she is in the UK.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Honestly, dear, it is really too young to make very good predictions on whether your filly will be good at any one discipline or not.
> Just share the pics for the enjoyment of her being cute and let that be enough. You don't realize, perhaps, how very quickly her babyhood will pass. Enjoy it while it lasts. It'll be a long time before you are doing any endurance riding.
> Oh, and she is extrememly cute!


Agreed...especially with endurance, where you meed to assess muscle composition, although with that particular cross, it would be unlikely she would be a competitive endurance prospect...


----------

